
20 Years of Price Changes in the United States - Reedx
https://howmuch.net/articles/price-changes-in-usa-in-past-20-years
======
simonblack
It's interesting to apply the the 'Rule of 72' to these figures and work out
the underlying rates of inflation/deflation.

Official CPI figures can be so far off the mark that they are meaningless.

